# Low Grade Embryo Transfer - Feeling deflated



## xsharni17x (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi All,

I really need some help/advise or positive stories. 

Saturday we went in for our embryo transfer, we were told that all 8 that fertilised only 2 looked of any use. 1st one was a grade d blastocyst and the 2nd one hadn't reach blastocyst stage but they say it looked nice so they have transfer the two back to give me 30-35% chance of a successful pregnancy.

Id like to know if anyone else has low grade embryos/blastocysts and got their BFP!

Thank you smile


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, sorry to hear you're feeling deflated and low about this. I'm wishing you the very best of luck for getting your bfp. 

Our second round of IVF/ICSI was successful, I had a grade D blast and morula transferred and I'm now 38 weeks pregnant with a singleton, so it can happen. There are lots of studies that show the grades don't necessarily indicate whether a pregnancy will occur and even top quality embryos to look at may not be genetically normal. I felt the same as you and didn't think it could possibly happen, so do try to remain hopeful. Out of 7 that fertilised normally for us, we only got one blast. Good luck!!! x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,my first ivf with icsi,resulted with 9 eggs with only 1 grade 2/3 with some fragmentation it was a day 3 hes now 6 yrs old ,if its meant to be it will be dont get disheartened my lovely xxx
Katie


----------



## xsharni17x (Sep 11, 2017)

thank you so much. 

I really hope 1 or both stick around. 

4 and half years of failure really takes it toll on you and this is our 1 and only shot at IVF as there is no way me and my hubby would be able to afford to go again. 

Its nice to hear positive stories. 

I must admit last night my boobs were so so so sore and my back is killing me so i really hope these are all positive signs that one of both have decided to stick around.

xx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, I have this morning got a BFP, I had two embryos transferred a grade 2bb (only just a blast) and a grade 3bc, I have had two morulas transferred before and a 4bb on previous cycles without success. I was gutted mine were grade 2/3 and they have pulled through for me .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

